# include nach mod_rewrite



## grungehead (24. November 2006)

Hallo!

(ich hoff mal das zählt noch zu php)

Folgendes:

ich hab zwei Dateien, die man aufrufen darf: erlaubt1.php und erlaub2.php
befinden sich im Verzeichnis /forum/, genauso wie ein phpBB.

Wenn man jetzt eine andere Datei aufruft, z.B. viewforum.php?f=1 soll die mittels mod_rewrite an erlaubt1.php weitergeleitet werden, und in erlaubt1.php nach ein bisschen code eingebunden werden.

Ich hab nich so den plan von regexp und mod_rewrite, also hab ich einfach mal das ausprobiert:

*.htaccess:*

```
RewriteEngine on

RewriteRule !(erlaubt1.php(.*)|erlaubt2.php(.*))(.*)$1        erlaubt1.php?includeme=$1
```

*erlaub1.php*

```
<?php

include($_GET["includeme"]);
?>
```

wie krieg ich das jetz hin, dass es auch noch funktioniert? hat da irgendjemand vorschläge oder ideen? get muss nich sein, bin für alle methoden offen.

Ich danke schonmal denen, die jetzt überlegen.


----------



## Gumbo (24. November 2006)

Bei einem negierten Suchmuster gibt es keine Treffer, da es ja laut Suchmuster keine Übereinstimmung geben darf. Daher müsstest du das Suchmuster verallgemeinern und die erlaubten Dateinamen als zusätzliche Bedingung einbauen, etwa:
	
	
	



```
RewriteCond   %{REQUEST_URI}   !/erlaubt[12]\.php$
RewriteRule   (.+)             /erlaubt1.php?includeme=$1   [L]
```


----------

